# Campagnolo Xenon



## insignante (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone heard of the campy Xenon line? Has anyone ever bought it on a bike? What do you think of it?

Ciao,

Insignante


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

insignante said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone heard of the campy Xenon line? Has anyone ever bought it on a bike? What do you think of it?
> 
> ...


Xenon shifters work fine on my folding bike -glass fiber reinforced levers give the warm feel of carbon and really don't flex at all. Some will rant about the plastic escape single click guts but I haven't put on tons of miles so I can't speak for wear. Haven't tried the part plastic derailleur but I would guess it is serviceable.


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

can anyone speak to the cross compatibility of campagnolo across their lines?

If i buy a set of xenon brifters, and have centaur rear derailleur + a xenon front derailleur. will the xenon brifters work with other line ders?


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

royalbomber said:


> can anyone speak to the cross compatibility of campagnolo across their lines?
> 
> If i buy a set of xenon brifters, and have centaur rear derailleur + a xenon front derailleur. will the xenon brifters work with other line ders?


Yes, Xenon ergo levers should have no problem shifting with Centaur rear derailleur.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

nenad said:


> Yes, Xenon ergo levers should have no problem shifting with Centaur rear derailleur.


Ribble is selling them with cables for under a $100. Just the cables alone cost $40. So, if they work you're really getting a deal. Good luck


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

royalbomber said:


> can anyone speak to the cross compatibility of campagnolo across their lines?
> 
> If i buy a set of xenon brifters, and have centaur rear derailleur + a xenon front derailleur. will the xenon brifters work with other line ders?


All from the same model year or not?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

royalbomber said:


> can anyone speak to the cross compatibility of campagnolo across their lines?
> 
> If i buy a set of xenon brifters, and have centaur rear derailleur + a xenon front derailleur. will the xenon brifters work with other line ders?


you used the B word


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, they will even work....

...on a tandem
...with shimano 9 speed (but two 8spd spacers tossed near the middle- levers were 9 spd frm Ribble)
...with any recent campy rder (I used mirage)

Front derailleur clicks are tricky, POS wont shift my 7spd tandem triple w/ Shimano


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

insignante said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone heard of the campy Xenon line? Has anyone ever bought it on a bike? What do you think of it?
> 
> ...


Get a NOS set of 2010 Veloce Ultrashift levers from Total Cycling (under $140 total including cables, shipping, and currency conversion fees) before the supply dries up and it should work as well as any Campagnolo 10 speed setup but not look as pretty.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

cs1 said:


> Ribble is selling them with cables for under a $100. Just the cables alone cost $40. So, if they work you're really getting a deal. Good luck


That's a horrible price for escape levers when Total Cycling still has NOS 2010 Veloce Ultrashift levers for $125 (also including cables).

Third generation hood shape, three cogs larger, five cogs smaller. They share the same internals as the rest of the Ultrashift levers including Record (identical apart from the 10 speed index cam) and Super Record (which adds 7g saving rear-ratchets).

The alloy alloy brake levers do cost you 21g total, but for that little money you can't complain.


----------



## tylkonaspam (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't start a new thread, i need to join to your question.

I bought a new one, my first road-bike on 'Xenon'. I am concerned about the rear derailleur.
Runs smoothly and quietly, but I don't know if the spring is mounted properly in the body.
Here is a photo *ttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/dsc7372.jpg/]ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Spring is like above the letters "olo"
From this side spring is properly mounted, "in the middle" of a metal rod.

But the other end of the spring is like a 'free'
*ttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/dsc7366.jpg/]ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Is this ear (hook) should not be hooked on something? It seems to me too short to be able to hook them with something ....
But it looks strange, being so free.

Campagnolo instructions say nothing about this spring. This part is not at all in the manuals, it does not exist in any drawing

I can not find the right pictures. How is it in your road-bikes?

Can you help? Can you post your photos?

Thanks, sorry for my English.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

tylkonaspam said:


> I can't start a new thread, i need to join to your question.
> 
> I bought a new one, my first road-bike on 'Xenon'. I am concerned about the rear derailleur.
> Runs smoothly and quietly, but I don't know if the spring is mounted properly in the body.
> ...


It will be a lot easier to understand if you draw arrows on your pictures to show us what you are asking about. I don't understand which ear/hook you are talking about ... sorry! 

Anyway, the spare parts list show a technical diagram of the derailleurs. You can have a look here.
The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Technical documentation

I think the spring you are talking about is the one that moves the derailleur parallelogram, it should be attached at both ends.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

tylkonaspam said:


> I can't start a new thread, i need to join to your question.
> 
> I bought a new one, my first road-bike on 'Xenon'. I am concerned about the rear derailleur.
> Runs smoothly and quietly, but I don't know if the spring is mounted properly in the body.
> ...


Your English is better than mine. No need to be sorry. There were a a few errors in your links. I hope you don't mind me posting the pictures.




















https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/dsc7372.jpg/


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I checked one out.

Xenon guy does not have a problem. the spring end that looks like it should be hooked on to something is actually pushing on the inner plate and is what gives the parallelogram its tension.

He's correct in saying that the tech docs do not show this spring, its hidden.


----------

